# barium enema?



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all: I just read somewhere on the internet that you have a barium enema to see if you have IBS. Is this true? I am not having this test I refuse to have it done. I already been through alot with my body. Leah


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi Leah, I know you want to find some test for IBS. But, the barium enema isn't it. It is used to exclude other problems.In most cases, I believe that the BE has been replaced by the colonoscopy. I have a waaay too long colon and it is seriously twisted on the ascending (right) side and the colonoscopy gaget can not get all the way thru. So, last December I had the BE. This is what I wrote in my diary that day: _Barium Enema XRAYS today. It is just as bad as it sounds. And it takes a long time. They fill you up, stick a cork in you and roll you around like a beached whale. All the while snapping xray photos. You wear tiny little hospital "gown". Your handlers wear lead parkas._ I am an old lady and am an old hand at procedures - it didn't hurt or anything. My colon is so twisted that they had to stand me on my head to get the barium gunk all the way in. I really did feel like a whale. But, hey, no cancer or obstructions - so it was OK!As I wrote yesterday. IBS requires patience. It is just a matter of ruling out everything else. And the BE is one way of doing that.Peg


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Leah-You wont need a barium enema. You just had a colonoscopy in October. IBS is a diagnosis of EXCLUSION, after they test you for things and everything is NORMAL.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

What are the doctors waiting for? Why don't they say now I have IBS? I put myself back on the nexum. I hope it does help. I'm in constant pain all the time. When I eat I am also in pain too. I wake up in pain too. I hope some doctor will do something soon so I can feel better. Sorry for complaining. Leah


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

peggy LOLmy urologist said i may have to have one done, because of issues involving constipation(i know you'd think a GI would tell me this.) but my urinary problems are related to my GI problems. =(


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Suffice to say, the BE is a procedure that requires a huge sense of humor on the part of all the participants.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey folks,I had a barium enema too and like Peggy06 my colon was so long, twisted and huge that it held the entire barium enema bag of fluid plus room for more. The radiologist had to "squish" around on my belly to move the fluid up to where it needed to be for the xrays because it wasn't full enough. That hurt! It took me over a day to get rid of all of the barium stuff. They couldn't get over how big my colon was, especially since I myself am not that big. They think that part of my IBS-C is due to the loopiness and weird twistiness and sheer length/size of my colon. One note: I went to work right after my procedure and I should have gone home. I wasn't feeling too good after taking that "phospho-prep" stuff the night before and being on a liquid diet plus no sleep (I was nervous).


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Lisa -My doctor is sure that my problems are caused my my really long twisted colon. (He says I don't have IBS. He says I have a huge, twisted, over sensitive colon.) I think you are going to have yours shortened up soon at Mayo. (This isn't an option for me being w/o insurance. And my doctor thinks it can be "managed".)Anyhow, good luck. And Christmas isn't really such a bad time for an operation. People will try extra had to be nice to you - and you have an excuse to not over do. (Over doing is a big problem for me.)HugsPeggy


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Peggy,I feel soooo much better after reading your reply. I keep hoping that my surgery will "fix" at least the worst of my problems. I may still have some IBS-C, but if I can control that with just Zelnorm, which isn't happening at the present time, I would be happy just with that.I tend to overdo things myself. I can't seem to help it! At least no one expects me to host the family get-together this year!I hope things get better for you. If you can get insurance, that would help tremendously. I'll try to remember to check back in after I'm home from the hospital and let everyone know how it went. I'll have plenty of free time!!Thanks,Lisa


----------

